# East Toronto haunt looking for volunteers!



## Stirk (Jun 12, 2015)

Howdy everyone! My family and I run a one night haunt on Halloween out in Whitby, quite close to Toronto. We're looking to collect a few volunteers to fuel an expansion we're putting together this year. We sure could use some community help with build, and take down. Additionally, we're looking for a couple of actors too. All volunteer positions, but I'll make sure you don't go hungry when you help us out.

Which brings us to why we're expanding. This year will be a test year for some new tech.. Next year, we want to start doing a Food drive to support the local community. So, we're excited to bring this self financed expansion to our haunt. We could just use a few strong backs and friendly faces to help us out. 

Thanks for giving this a read, everyone. I appreciate it!


----------

